# Overnight Spay?



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it normal for a puppy to have to stay at the vet overnight after spaying? Saydee is scheduled for next month. I'm supposed to bring her in at 7am and not pick her up until the next day. I was just wondering because I couldn't remember what I did with my other puppies and it just seems sooooo long!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

My Vet requires that all spay/neuters spend the night.  
I've tried to talk them out of it in the past but they won't change their minds so I grit my teeth and deal with it.
I do call several times to check on my little one's though.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If the veterinary facility has staff on site overnight that actually looks out for the dogs, then it may be beneficial for you and for Saydee. If they don't have care, then why leave her there? At least you can keep an eye on her. You watching (or hearing) her is better than no one watching (or hearing)! 

You're the client. If you don't want your dog there overnight, then insist on it and make sure you get there before the facility closes.

If they have staff on site overnight to monitor her, then take advantage of it. You can both get some sleep that way.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with Kimberly. No staff, I would take her home. Some vets just do not want the panic calls when the animal is waking up. Clients can kill with kindness when the best thing is to let them sleep it off. The vet may want to check the incision in the morning.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you Kimberly
That's exactly what I needed to hear. I once had my Maltese at an emergency vet place overnight, only to find out she was left unattended and I could have done a better job at home! I'm going to ask about staffing at night.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter goes in tomorrow, we drop him off around 8:30 and pick him up just before they close for the day. I'd be afraid to leave him overnight unless someone was there all night. I think that as his parents we'll be more likely to hear him cry out in the night and to know what behavior is normal for him and any odd behavior would be more obvious to us.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Well! I just called my vet and they said NOBODY is there overnight. How rude! I cancelled the appointment and will be looking for a new vet. I can't believe they insist on keeping them over night and then leave them alone. Not my puppy! I'm so mad right now. The girl was actually kind of snotty to me on the phone. Like I was bothering her with my question!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

My vet has them stay overnight...but there is connected with the clinic. I know that they check on them several times. It makes me feel better!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well I am glad that you are sticking to your guns about how you want to be treated and Saydee as well.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Seriously, some times the way people treat you means alot. The fact that this girl was "put out" by my asking a simple question just totally turns me off. It's my pet, for pete's sake!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree with you Maya! I treat Scooter like my 4th child, never thought that would happen with a pet but I worry like crazy. We went out of town for a night for our anniversary and as soon as we woke up DH asked if I missed him and when I said I did he said if we hurried we could go pick him up early! Needless to say, we got the **** our of there and went to pick him up!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, Saydee's totally my baby! That's so cute that your DH wanted to go, too! Isn't it funny how these Havs have a way of drawing in even the most manly of men? Tee hee!

I just think we have the right as pet owners, to be able to ask questions! Sheesh! When someone bristles on a simple question like that it's a warning sign. It worked out good though because I've been eyeing a more "natural" vet in my area. So it's just the final straw. Time to make a change....


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Our vet is wonderful, she came out and spent about 20 minutes with us when we picked Scooter up last night. Both techs were out talking too, they're great and love Scooter. We're really lucky.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

SaydeeMomma said:


> I just think we have the right as pet owners, to be able to ask questions! Sheesh! When someone bristles on a simple question like that it's a warning sign. It worked out good though because I've been eyeing a more "natural" vet in my area. So it's just the final straw. Time to make a change....


You might want to say something to the manager or the veterinarian that works there. I almost left my current vet because of one of their morning receptionists that always acts put out when I ask a question. It is as if I have disrupted her routine and she is so annoyed. I really like the 3 veterinarians though and finally said something to one and they said she acts that way with them too, so they have spoken to the front office manager about it. Strangely enough, last week that same receptioninst was actually friendly to me for the first time since she's worked there! Apparently, she's not a morning person (says the receptionist), so I don't know why they let her work the morning shifts because I'm sure they've lost business over her.

Anyway, all that to say - you might still have a good veterinary clinic anyway. Say something if it happens again. Now, if you get that kind of treatment from the veterinarian, then run.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay. Thank you very much Kimberly for your support in this issue. I spoke in person to my vet because I was very upset. I was getting ready to switch vets and this is someone who's been caring for my pets for over 9 years!

I told him how I felt about leaving Saydee overnight with no supervision and how I knew I could take care of her at home with less stress. He was totally understanding, said NO PROBLEM, and asked for the receptionists name! Apparently, it's normal procedure to keep spayed dogs overnight, but not at all a requirement. He was surprised that when I questioned her, she didn't even bother to ask him if it was okay for me to take her home, she just said no. (Not only that, she said no with an attitude, as if I was putting her out with such a question. I didn't tell him that, but I should have!)

So, I'm sticking with my vet, who I truly trust with Saydee's surgical and medical care. However, I WILL be taking my dog home the night of spaying and the Little Miss Snooty Receptionist can kiss my ***. Pardon my French.


----------



## sassychef (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi,
My little girl, Fibi just got spayed yesterday. The vet say she needs to where the E-collar for 10-14 days! Yikes. That just sems too long. I know she'll need it if I go out and if I can't keep a constant eye on her. If anyone has had experience with this I'd love an alternative to this collar. She can't scratch her ears even


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Good for you Maya*

How ridiculous! What if a dog was in pain?

Daisy stayed overnight with staff...but I am pretty sure she slept through the night as she was pretty sleepy at home for a bit. Then I had a heck of a time keeping her from jumping up and down on the furniture. You wouldn't even know anything had happened. We had Riki at a friends house for a few days because I didn't want him to rough and tumble her. I think she enjoyed all the attention...but mostly it was trying to keep her from jumping off the bed or on it! I have a high bed.

Her collar was somewhat annoying but she navigated with it quite well actually. She has become a champ with that collar as she has had a couple of impacted anal glands since, and I do sincerely hope we never have another. I do them myself now.

Riki's spay was not overnight. He came home that night. He did growl and Alana and Perry when they came near him. I think he was worried they were trying to pick him up. Alana likes to carry him around, and Perry likes to turn him over and rub his belly. Other than that, he was his normal self and you would never have known it...other than he was more sleepy.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Maya,

I am so glad you had the courage to stand up for your doggie. Too often people just do what they are told and as a result someone or somepuppy suffers.

When I spayed my Harriet the doctor offered to do a laser surgery for an extra $50. I could not believe how good my doggie felt. I picked her up at 4:30 the same day. They had given her a long lasting pain medication injection. I had trouble keeping her calm. She was running up stairs and trying to jump on and off the bed and couch. I actually phoned the vet to see if I could give her a mild sedative. Of course he laughed his head off. I guess a person can always find a reason to worry.

One suggestion in regards to the collar... Instead of that, I usually tear a piece of paper or cardboard just slightly larger than the shape of the incision or wound, gently lay it over the wound and spray Bitter Apple on the area. Then remove the paper. I will repeat this once more in the day. This has worked for all my dogs although I hear that some dogs actually like the stuff. I did this on all of my pets spay/neuters and no one had to wear a collar. 

Good luck to your pup (and you),

Meeka


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Meeka,
That sounds like a good idea to try.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sassychef--if you check other threads you will notice that many dogs do very well wearing a onesie--the ones that babies wear. Cut a hole for the tail, it snaps behind them and covers their incision.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Typically neuters can go home same day because the incision is so small and the surgery is not very invasive. A spay is completely different. Most want spays to stay the night so they know they are not getting overly active early on. It is not just about looking in on them (which somebody should be doing). 

I am glad your vet is allowing you to take her home. Sounds very reasonable.

Just a word of caution--please make sure the stitches are left alone--wear the collar of some protection for as long as requested. I just had the experience of seeing a spay go very bad with an open wound and infection because the owner did not use the collar long enough. Horrible sight (happened to be chatting with our vet when it came in).
Karen


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know I've said it before, but if a veterinary clinic/hospital does not have staff on site, it makes no sense to leave your dog there overnight. You can keep an eye on her and make an emergency call if help is needed whereas no one would even know if she had trouble if no one is there to supervise her overnight. If they have staff there monitoring the animals overnight, it is a whole different deal and you might both sleep better if she stays.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If the e-collar doesn't work well you can buy inflatable or Bite-Not collars. We used an inflatable because Scooter worked his way around the e-collar and got to his incision. DH ordered the Bite-Not but it arrived the day after we were able to take the collar off. :frusty: We kept it though, just in case!

I'd keep some sort of collar on her just so she can't bother the stitches at all. The onesie is great! If you put it on so the front of the onesie is on the dog's back then you don't have to cut a hole for the tail, just don't snap the center snap. Having the onsie on kept Scooter calm too, he didn't like to run around when it was on.

I hope she's feeling good and resting well!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Anne,

The onsie keeping the dog from moving around too much is a GREAT idea. That would have been good for my dogs who tried to act like nothing had happened to them. Definitely something I'll have to keep in mind for Mollie Yetta's spay and Floyd's neuter.

Meeka


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would like to second the Bite Not collar. It worked really really well for Kubrick (and he did need it in until the stitches came out 8 days later) and I'll definitely be using it for Hitchcock when his time comes. Here's the link to it:

http://www.bitenot.com/


----------



## sassychef (Dec 30, 2008)

That's a great idea. Thanks and I'll look back at previous threads too.


----------

